

The predictions of a 17th-century scientist - presidentender
http://www.smh.com.au/world/how-a-farsighted-17thcentury-scientist-saw-the-future-20100604-xkn5.html

======
stipes
> ''The practicable and certain way of finding Longitudes'' - satellite
> navigation.

We figured that out (for varying definitions of "practicable and certain") as
early as the invention of the watch.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Actually earlier - the Lunar method was reliably used by Cook and Shackleton.
It was only on Cook's 2nd and 3rd voyages that he had K1, the first replica of
H4 - Harrison's watch - that Cook referred to "My trusty friend, the watch."

